# M9À1 guide rod



## Poegen (Oct 14, 2020)

I am interested in replacing the whole guide rod with a steel rod from Wilson combat. They have 2 options I'm interested in, one with a 12.5lb spring and one with a 14lb spring. I'm want the 14lb but am worried that it will have issues cycling with some of the cheaper factory ammo. Any experience or thoughts on this?


----------



## denner12 (Oct 14, 2017)

Poegen said:


> I am interested in replacing the whole guide rod with a steel rod from Wilson combat. They have 2 options I'm interested in, one with a 12.5lb spring and one with a 14lb spring. I'm want the 14lb but am worried that it will have issues cycling with some of the cheaper factory ammo. Any experience or thoughts on this?


I run a 14 or 15 pound wolff spring over the factory 13 pound spring, no issues.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've always left my spring at the factory weight

Just keep your existing spring with the guiderod. Or, buy another, factory weight spring to go with the new guiderod


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Here are some options:

https://www.berettausa.com/en-us/be...-guide-and-recoil-spring-gold-finish-/e00189/

https://www.berettausa.com/en-us/be...od-and-stainless-steel-recoil-spring/eu00031/


----------



## Poegen (Oct 14, 2020)

Thanks for the help I think I'm going with the 14.5


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

I have a ton of rounds through my M9, but have not done anything with the recoil spring or guide rod...suppose I should get a spare.


----------

